
Op-Ed Contributor - ThE I.R.S. vs. Tech Workers - bitdiddle
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/21/opinion/21shulman.html?ref=opinion
======
nfnaaron
“The immediate effect of these audits is to force individual programmers ...
to abandon their dreams of getting rich off their high-technology skills,”
reported an article in The Times on Section 1706 more than a decade ago. “But
the broader impact is that small businesses started by one entrepreneur do not
have a chance to grow into mighty enterprises that can create jobs and
generate more taxes.”

I agree that this is a terrible law, both in its enactment (special treatment
for IBM at our expense) and its results.

However, what's to prevent an individual from selling a product or service,
growing that business into a multi-partner/employee business, and then if they
want, contracting out? Their contracting focus could be related to their base
business, or just raw general talent.

